# Brother HL-2140 not printing

## Beetle B.

A while ago I did the major udev upgrade. After that a number of devices involving USB fail to work. I'm not 100% sure udev is the cause (as I updated lots of stuff with it), so I'm opening separate threads for each problem.

lsusb lists the printer.

As root, trying to send something via the lpr command gives:

```

lpr: Not allowed to print.

```

The error log shows:

```

Returning IPP client-error-not-authorized for Create-Job (ipp://localhost:631/printers/Brother_HL-2140_series) from localhost

```

On starting the cupsd service, I get:

```

W [02/Aug/2013:19:17:03 -0700] CreateProfile failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

W [02/Aug/2013:19:17:03 -0700] CreateDevice failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

W [02/Aug/2013:19:17:03 -0700] CreateProfile failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

W [02/Aug/2013:19:17:03 -0700] CreateDevice failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

E [02/Aug/2013:19:17:03 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address [v1.::1]:631 - Address family not supported by protocol.

```

Ideas?

----------

## Beetle B.

Bump?

----------

